# sysinstall: no disk found on HP zx6000 ia64



## estrabd (Jul 24, 2010)

I am trying to install -current on a zx6000, and sysinstall is telling me it can't find the disk.

http://www.openpa.net/systems/hp_zx6000.html

During the boot to sysinstall, it detects the SCSI disk as da0 (and da1 when I have both disks in); it correctly uses the mpt driver.

I don't have specs with me at the moment since this is all at work, but I wanted to send out some preliminary feelers out for info.

I have a feeling I might need to provide some hints, but I am not sure how to do this during the actual install. Any pointers would be appreciated.

TIA,
Brett :stud


----------

